# Would there be a way to add a spell-check function to the tool bar of the posts?



## KateNicole

That would help me out so much when I'm trying to respond quickly and don't have time to go over my posts with a fine-tooth comb--especially after I've already been staring at the computer screen for hours on end.

Perhaps it would be impossible to add a spell-checker for more than one language, but I would take whatever I could get.  Since WR is equipped with its own dictionaries, it seems like a possibility to me . . .


----------



## Ilmo

Why don't you open a word processor on your screen besides your internet browser and do your spell checking there? It takes just a second to copy the text of a post to the word processor, and there you could have the spelling check working in any language you want. Write your answer there, and transfering it to the WR post takes just another second.
It is far less complicated than proving a spelling checker for the different languages on the WR pages.


----------



## Edwin P.

I'm thinking that it's a good suggestion. I think we are lacking buttons especially those copy and paste ones. I really think I need them here to make it more fluent, innovated, easy, progressive, more futuristic. We don't usually like spending time on opening other windows type it check it on another page next to this one. We all want to do it all in one page. That's what makes it unique, better, practical, useful and everything that we are missing now should've been put up long time ago. That's only my perspective. I hope people contribute more ideas and agree with me, too. We need more buttons to work with.

Edwin Perez I.


----------



## geve

_I _don't need a spell-check function.
I'll always take a few moments to check what I've written. I always do so, not only here, but I find it especially important on these forums where we all want to learn and improve our language(s) every day... 
You might want to answer quickly sometimes, but it doesn't cost much to take a few more seconds to check at least for obvious typos. I'm not saying that I never make silly mistakes or typos, but then there's always the Edit function... or members who'll kindly correct you in the following posts... and I know I've PMed a member before to tell him/her about a typo in a post if I thought it could mislead a beginner. 

I'm not too much for adding buttons and functions (and I can't imagine how a spell-check function would look like with a dozen different language options  )... In fact, as a blonde, I'm an adept of "the simpler the better"  

As for copy/paste, I'm used to typing Ctrl-C/Ctrl-V, so it really doesn't bother me... I'm sorry I don't agree with you


----------



## Aupick

I don't really know how this site runs or how the software functions, but I have to imagine that adding a spell-check function would not be feasible. The bold, italics, underline and other formatting buttons add very little to the 'weight' of each page since they can work with just a few lines of code. The box in which we type is produced by whichever operating system we use after being called by the web page, and the buttons just tell the operating system to change the font or size or alignment or whatever. 

Operating systems don't have spell-checks built in, though. That presumably means that each page of the forum would have to include a dictionary of a good hundred thousand words (including all the conjugations for all the verb tenses...) for each language we might want to type in. Each time you clicked on a thread it would probably take half an hour to download over a modem.

If the site could make use of a spell-check already existing on your computer, it might work, but I'm not sure Microsoft or Apple or anyone is really interested in letting WR piggyback on their spell-checks.


----------



## cuchuflete

I tend to agree with Ilmo, Geve and Aupick. I use four different browsers to access the forums. Three of them have tabbed browsing, so I can easily invoke spell-checking in another tab, or write in a word processor, and with a few keystrokes, 'select all' and copy to the data entry windows here. I work in many languages, and can spell check in any of them in the work processor.
I haven't done a direct comparison with sites that offer spell checking, but I suspect it takes about as many keystrokes to spell check within an application as it does to use my current method.

There are plug-in applications for spell checking available. BUT, they have to be licensed, and this cost has to be paid by someone. This is a free site, and we would like to keep it that way, so burdening WR with license fees strikes me as a problem. Even more important, spell checkers will further burden the servers, and slow page load time for everybody.
To the person who doesn't have copy and past capabilities: try a different browser. I have copy and paste available for WR in FF, IE, Safari, Mozilla and other browsers. I do the same as Geve, and without looking at the keyboard I type command+c [Mac; for Windows it's Cntrl +c] to copy.
It's even easier to compose in a word processor, and then move text into WR.

Might we have spell checking included in the forum software some day? Maybe...if vBulletin decides to include it, then it would be worth considering, but it's not a high priority for WR at the moment to try to integrate third party functions.


----------



## la reine victoria

Give me the simple life, too, Geve.  I may be old and blonde but I'm still in perfect working order. (As you know).  




> I'm not too much for adding buttons and functions (and I can't imagine how a spell-check function would look like with a dozen different language options  )... In fact, as a blonde, I'm an adept of "the simpler the better"


 


LRV


----------



## mkellogg

I recommend the Google toolbar for spell-checking. 

If you search around there, you can also add a WordReference button or two to that toolbar, or at least to the IE version.

Mike


----------



## KateNicole

Geve,
I do in fact proofread my posts (as I'm sure most of us do), but I'm human and I don't have the correct spelling of every single word memorized.  Yes, the suggestion about typing things up in a word processor first is a good idea, but it's very hard for me to run multiple windows and programs on my work computer.  For now, I'll just have to take Mike's advice.  Good day!


----------

